# food obsession



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

my dog will stare me down when i eat as well... he'll literally just sit in front of me and watch me.. sometimes if i'm sitting on the couch eating something, he'll get up on the couch next to me and lay down and inch closer and closer until i push him on the ground.. i think all that is normal dog "begging" behavior, which is annoying, but tolerable as long as he's not reaching to snatch my food away from me. 

as far as food aggression with other dogs, that is something you should work on him with, because that is not good and can lead to other problems. a lot of the trainers on this forum can give you advice as to how to curb aggressive food guarding behavior better than i can, so i hope some of them see this post and comment on it!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If Lucky is a problem I send him away and he lays down somewhere else (but within view). He is a problem only when he gets too close and to persistant. If he is begging softly from a distance I will give him something. He is a really good and polite begger nowdays but of course it was different when he was young.

In my opinion, your dog is sending a message that this is HIS food and I don't think that healthy to keep on. But I'm a one dog family so I have no experience.


----------



## annie238 (Feb 1, 2008)

Im bumping this one because I have the same problem....
My 13 wk old will growl at my 2 JRs if they come near him while hes eating. He will even try to bite them and chase them off if they go near his chewbone. Last night he bit my hubby as he removed his bowl, but the other dogs were in the room so I dont know if he thought it was them. My husband thinks thats wishful thinking on my part.....
My big worry is if he goes for the kids...we had to rehome our Springer Spaniel because she bit my son and I really hope never to have to repeat that.


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Well thank god someone else has the same problem too. My heaven which will be 5mos march 8th which happens to be my bday lol is doing the same thing. She drives me crazy I do hate this about dogs and she eats like a pig anything and everything on the ground. She too will jump on the coach and sit and wait for something to fall and then snatch it quick. Why do they do this lol There pups right.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember once being told that all dogs are food "opportunists", but I truly understand the food "obsessed" dog. I have one. Tucker is not food aggressive in any way shape or form. He does not touch Shadow's bowl until Shadow is done. Shadow's bowl is always empty, but he still has to inspect it to be sure it's empty.
Tucker pops looks, opens doors, jumps really high, and is always hungry. He would eat 24/7 if we let him. He came to us overweight and is currently at a pretty good weight. 

I wish I could help you with the aggression. I'm sure someone can give you some pointers. I do know when Shadow didn't want to share treats with Bailey (I dog-sit now and then), I was able to tell them all to sit, Shadow would growl when I'd go to give Bailey a treat so I told to "Knock it off!" I'd give Bailey a treat and then I'd give Shadow a treat because he let me give Bailey his treat. It worked, but I'm not sure that's how you should handle it.

Shadow has no problem when I train Tucker and him together. When I added the third he was very confused. He got over it fast.

For other food aggressive issues, hand feeding has helped.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Our female Golden is like this. So was one male I had. The Whippets are the opposite and turn their nose at most food. They're all individuals, but I think it is a Golden trait to be a pig!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My labbie is actually a bigger pig than Abby. Teach a sit/stay and put the dog in it, or in a crate while you eat. Good luck!


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Most dogs who will just eat and eat have scheduled feedings. They eat and eat because they think that they need to get all the food they can before it is gone. That is just part of them. When I got my Golden I was told to "free feed" her because then you don't have to worry about the fact that she could eat the house out. I tried it and it really worked. 

Here's what I suggest. When your dog gets close to you and starts to beg just tell her, or walk her to the designated spot. For instance, the mat by the door or something. Have her stay there while you eat so that she is far enough away from the thing that she wants to be dominant over. That is my suggestion. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rach is not a big eater...she does like cookies....she gets one on occasion....but her food...she eats it but very rarely gobbles....


----------

